# my new friend



## Geo (Oct 30, 2013)

i have a friend i would like to introduce to you guys. i have a new pet that keeps me company while im working in the computer room. my cat had captured and killed a squirrel a couple of months ago and i didnt think anything of it as he kills rabbits and squirrels occasionally. after a couple of days we noticed a high pitched squeal and after tracking it down, it turned out to be two baby squirrels in a nest in the back yard. they were nearly dead from dehydration. my wife took them and gave them warm cows milk from a pipette which they took greedily. after a call to the wildlife conservationist and them telling us to place them back outside and let nature take its coarse, i called a local rehabber who told us that they didnt have room and referred us to the next closest which was in the next state, i decided that we keep them and nurture them back to good health. after studying about squirrels online and spending a couple hundred dollars in supplies, i believe we have a good grasp on the situation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcfhVKw_IaY


----------



## pattt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Geo,

That is very nice of you :!: :!: I hope they will be ok, always nice to have a animal as good friend.

Thank you for sharing that with us.


"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated" ~Gandhi (1869- 1948)"


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 30, 2013)

I keep my friends imaginary. That's why I frequent forums.

I smell in real life... :twisted:


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 30, 2013)

Treat them against fleas. Over in california for example there
are sqirrelfleapopulations endemic, which transmit a pest-like disease. I think I saw this in a BBC documentary about parasites.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 30, 2013)

I wouldn't call any state authorities period! I've had so many wild animals as pets i've lost track and love raising them, but in today's society it seems that's a crime.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v842Jc6Lz4A[/youtube]


----------



## Geo (Oct 30, 2013)

hey guys. thanks Patt, they have been nothing but a joy since we found them. spaceships, not sure how to reply to that but im sure its not that bad. :lol: solar_plasma, they were de-loused and given a flea dip as soon as was recommended. also, its recommended to use flea powders made for cats (of all things) on their bedding. Palladium buddy, being from the area and knowing how these guys work (somewhat) i called from a tracfone and didnt leave a name. you should remember that game warden that made a traffic stop at the RaceTrac at I65 and I565 and the warden shot and killed an unarmed man reaching for his wallet. game wardens are not supposed to conduct traffic stops any way. i trust none of them.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 30, 2013)

If it's a game animal or a migratory bird, it most deffinatly is a crime. You can go to jail for picking up a hawk or eagle feather from the ground without a permit.

:roll:


----------



## Pantherlikher (Oct 30, 2013)

Game wardens are above the law and can shoot you for no reason.
Just don't let the world know about your friends and it'll be fine...untill the cats catch em.

B.S.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, to me, it seems that nature has taken its course. Have fun Geo!


----------



## Palladium (Oct 30, 2013)

I've raised squirrels and cats together. They got along just fine and are much alike. Actually to good now that i think about it.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 31, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> Treat them against fleas. Over in california for example there
> are sqirrelfleapopulations endemic, which transmit a pest-like disease. I think I saw this in a BBC documentary about parasites.


Here you go Solar.
It is a form of Typhus that is transmitted by the fleas. Here is a link;
http://www.ocvcd.org/typhus.php

Another bad disease that is transmitted is Lyme Disease and is usually carried by Deer Ticks throughout the USA but can also be carried by the fleas that feed on infected animals, though no human infections are listed.
Don't forget those foreigners that died after visiting Yosemite where they contracted Hantavirus from mouse pop in their cabins.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 31, 2013)

In some states game wardens are under the same dept. as the state troopers and have all the same training and authority to stop you and issue traffic tickets. But only they younger and newer ones bother unless you're really driving wacky or drunk. The more experienced ones have learned to not make any more work for themselves than they need to.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 31, 2013)

rickbb said:


> In some states game wardens are under the same dept. as the state troopers and have all the same training and authority to stop you and issue traffic tickets. But only they younger and newer ones bother unless you're really driving wacky or drunk. The more experienced ones have learned to not make any more work for themselves than they need to.


Under the Patriot Act, all US law enforcement officers are under the direct control of DHS which appears to have become the civilian militant law enforcement arm of the government reminiscent of another time when the SS was the way to control the civilians.


----------

